# Do you own a defective John Boos cutting board?



## mocoondo (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, I do, and the Illinois Attorney General wants to hear from you.

About 9 months ago, we purchased a large, maple end grain John Boos board from one of their authorized dealers. Paid almost $300 which is a lot of money for us. Several months into ownership, with light use and normal oilings, the board started cracking and splitting. It has continued to get worse ever since. It has reached the point where we are afraid to use it for fear of contaminating our food with harmful bacteria.

I received no help from John Boos whatsoever, despite the product carrying a one year warranty. They want me to take it back to the selling dealer. The selling dealer will no longer accept a product return and in any event, will not take back a cutting board that has been used. They tell me to call the manufacturer. The manufacturer, in turn, tells me to contacting the selling store. So around and around we go.

After getting a lengthy runaround, I decided to contact Lisa Madigan, the Illinois Attorney General. Turns out, this is not the first time someone has complained about John Boos defective products and their not honoring warranty claims nor having a process in place for dealing with consumer issues.

If you have had any issues with any John Boos product, please take a moment to fill out a consumer complaint form and send it off to the Illinois AG. They want to hear from you and need to hear from you in order to build their case.

http://www.illinoisattorneygeneral.gov/consumers/filecomplaint.html


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This post seems contrary to your post on boos blocks here:

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/79296/joh...acked-no-answer-from-tech-support#post_473438

Seems like this is just a boos bashing post.


----------



## mocoondo (Aug 20, 2012)

Not in the least bit.  Some of their products may be good, but the $279 cutting board I purchased split in numerous different places within 6 months.  Even though the board was treated every two weeks or so and never allowed to sit with water on it, it still failed.  Attempts to take advantage of the 1 year Warranty that the board allegedly comes with have thus far been futile.  Selling dealer says that they will not accept return of a cutting board that has already been used.  They say I have to work with the manufacturer.  When I try to get help through the manufacturer, they say their policy is that I have to go through the selling dealer.  Clever catch 22.

As of today, a representative of John Boos has stated they will be replacing my defective board, but so far I have not actually received anything.  I will update if/when I do.  Needless to say, a customer should never have to work through the Attorney General to get warranty service.

All I have wanted all along is the product that I paid for.


----------

